# Maytag Refrigerator compressor issue



## gmen (May 12, 2009)

Hello all, As with all newbie posters I have a problem. I have a Maytag Refrigerator Side by Side Model MZD2665HES Serial 12283376JA.

Came home from a weekendtrip and the Frige is not cold. The interior light is on and the fan blows. The compressor is not coming on and felt hot to the touch.

What troubleshooting tips do you have for me? Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

This can be the condenser fan not running in which case replace it. It could also be a dirty condenser, clean it will fix your problem. Another thing it could be is the start relay. All three of these problems will cause the compressor to cut in and out every few minutes but if the fan is running and the condenser is clean the start relay is the most likely problem.


----------

